

Google Chrome is detecting malware on The Verge - k33l0r
https://skitch.com/k33l0r/eu3qd/malware-detected

======
lukezim
This is Luke Zimmermann from VOX Media, the parent company of The Verge and SB
Nation. We've requested a formal review with Google after going to extreme
steps to pull our advertising content to both do a thorough review and error
on the side of caution that there wasn't anything malicious being
inadvertently served up. At this time we're doing everything we can to get
this on Google's radar and get it sorted out. We're continuing to monitor the
situation as well and do everything in our power to make sure none of our
readers and users are at any risk.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Definitely check for any unusual included content and then request a malware
review. I emailed the malware team to make sure that this is on their radar.

More info is at
[http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&...](http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=168328)
and by doing a [site:google.com malware review] search, but it looks like
you've requested the malware review correctly. In the mean time, I'd just
double-check for any way that malware could have been included/downloaded on
the pages.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
Just a quick note: the message is gone for me now, so it looks like the
malware review went through with no problems.

------
Dystopian
FYI: SBNation is the main property of VOX Media that owns The Verge.

Something nasty must've gotten onto their CDN, but it wasn't necessarily from
The Verge - since they operate a significant amount of websites - it's just
that The Verge was using their parent company's resources.

------
jnsaff2
The alert says that theverge.com itself is not blacklisted just contains stuff
from infected sites.

I would try setting a new hostname for the cdn content servers and see if that
works. Assuming of course they have gotten rid of the malware.

------
MatthewPhillips
What can a site Owner do in this situation? Does Google provide information on
why a site is flagged?

~~~
creativityhurts
Not really. I had a few websites that ran on Wordpress and got "infected"
because of some vulnerabilities in a plugin. I had to manually remove the
malware code - usually it's pretty easy to find - and go through Google
website verification
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en...](https://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=35179)

------
ChemicalScum
I got malware warning on Google Reader today. I wonder if this is related.

~~~
StavrosK
I just got one on YouTube, weird...

------
w1ntermute
I hope this doesn't set back the launch of Polygon. We've already been waiting
for months, and according to Press Reset (their making-of documentary for the
site), it's supposed to launch in October.

~~~
thedz
It won't affect Polygon

------
denzil_correa
Already posted earlier

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4528963>

~~~
superchink
Why would you link me to that? There is no discussion there that is of any
value above what's in this thread (there are no comments). Please don't do
that; I realize it was only a couple seconds of my life wasted (plus the 30
seconds to write this comment), but I would really appreciate it if this
didn't become a trend.

~~~
denzil_correa
Sorry wouldn't do that in the future if that's so disturbing.

~~~
superchink
Thank you! Also, just in case: I didn't mean to be a dick about it, so I'm
sorry if it came across that way…

------
mh-
<http://twitter.com/sbnation/status/247317732503191554>

------
mopoke
Same on feedly.com.

